# PLEASE PLEASE help the small animals win this contest!!!



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1054320645#!/event.php?eid=113754061985898&ref=mf

The small animals at our shelter (including the rabbits of course ) will NEVER NEVERwin this contest if I cannot get help from RO; if you guys each sent a few coins I know we would win 

Please help the small animals win this contest at my shelter by taping coins ( maybe 2 quarters) to an index card, writing "Penny Wars for the small animals"on the card , place the card in an envelope (with correct postage) and mailing to the 

Coulee Region Humane Society
911 Critter Court
Onalaska , Wisconsin 54650

Remember we only have until May 31st to get this done. 
Please help us ray:

You also can send paper money if you wish and write ona card that you wish to have it converted into coins and placed into the small animal jar.
You can also make out a check to CRHS ( Coulee Region Humane Society )and write a note stating that it is to be converted into coins for the small animal jar. 
I will change the paper money and checks and place it in the jar myself. 


if you have a Paypal account and want to send some money directly to my paypal accountI can convert it into coins and take it to the shelter. Paypal will convert foreign currency so this is a way that folks from outside the US (except India) can send a little money if they wish. 
My email with paypal is [email protected]

Could you guys do me a favor and send me a pm after you send the coins or cash or check or paypal $$so I will have an idea how we are doing ?

Thanks once more 

Maureen


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 6, 2010)

Do they accept canadian coins?


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah....I don't have any dollars...I have pounds? Does that count? How much is 2 quarters into pence? I think it would be like half a penny lol haha which doesn't exist.

How much is it to post overseas? I guess it would only be more if it was a package?

Jen


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2010)

I should have thought of this before I posted. 
Iam checking into this now; it appears that foreign coin currency cannot be tranferred to US coins in this area but I have to find out if it can be done in a larger city. 

So for all you non US residents hold off until I get a definite answer 

and all us US residents send what you can. 

Maureen


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2010)

How very touched I am by everyone out of the US whowould send money for the small animals. I know that you guys would have done that andI appreciate that . if you are outside the country (except India) you can send $$ directly to my paypal account if you wish and I will convert it into coins and take to the shelter. my email with paypal is [email protected]
. 
Heather also said that ( within the US ) if you want to send paper money that is fine;you can write that you want it converted into coins to be placed in the small animal jar
Thanks again everyone

Maureen


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 6, 2010)

Some of our international members may be able to go to their bank and get US funds to send.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 6, 2010)

Maureen I have American change. What's the best to send quarters, nickels, dimes, pennies. I'm a little confused on how it is counted.

Susan:?


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2010)

What the contest orignally was for is for people to just dump their spare change in the jarof their choice 

I did not want to ask members to send a lot of money soI thought if everyone sent a little that it would add up. 
If you have a lot of change, Susan, and you want to donate all of it I would take the change to the bank , have it converted into paper money and then send paper money with a note saying that itis for the Penny Wars contest for the small animals andyou want it converted into coins and placed in the small animal jar

Patti pmd me and wrote that it is way simper to send a bill than a lot of coins..so that is OK as long as you write a notestating that it should be converted into coins for the small animal jar... it should work out fine. 

Thank you


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Some of our international members may be able to go to their bank and get US funds to send.


If an interntional member wants to get US currency and send that ; that is fine also


----------



## Maureen Las (May 6, 2010)

A check can also be converted into coins for the small animal jar.


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 7, 2010)

Would a bank change such a small amount of money? I would like a pound into 5 quarters please   LOL!

But yeah I def would send if I had/can get dollars. I'll see if I can get to my bank in the next few days. Might be a week or so cos iv got 4 exams now. But 31st of may is the end isn't it? 



Jen


----------



## Maureen Las (May 7, 2010)

The contest ends may 31st


----------



## Pipp (May 7, 2010)

I can Paypal $10 from the rescue fund into somebody's account if they'll forward it on. 

:anyone:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 7, 2010)

If you want to send it to mine, I will forward it to the rescue. I think you have my email/paypal address.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2010)

If Patti can not get it I will I am going to send five bucks. This next week.

So let me know!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 7, 2010)

I received Kat's donation and will be sending mine and her's (and Pipp's if she sends it to me) on Monday. Hope you win!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 7, 2010)

Thank you so very much Patti, Kat and Pipp 
Ialso have aPaypal account and just discussed with Pipp thatI can also receive funds , convert it into change and take it to the shelter.
I was not aware that we could use paypal here. I believe that international currency can be converted through paypal. 
I will edit my first post 

For anyone inside or outside the country (except India) who would prefer to use paypal you can send it to my paypal account,; I will convert it to coins and deposit into the the small animal jar (it looks like we may need more than one )

my paypal email is [email protected]

thank you everyone 
Maureen


----------



## Pipp (May 11, 2010)

:twocents :bump


----------



## Amy27 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this. I didn't see it before. I sent you a PM Maureen.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 12, 2010)

Thank you Amy 

you are a sweetheart 

"Hugs" 

Maureen


----------



## MILU (May 15, 2010)

I've just sent you $10 via Paypal. I hope it helps filling your jar!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for thinking of our small animals .I know that you are very stressed out right now with your bunny's dental and health issues. 

"Hugs" 
Maureen


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 15, 2010)

Cash sent for conversion to pennies 

Hope the bunners win!!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 15, 2010)

Thanks Autumn 

Hugs and Kisses 

Maureen

the small critters send their love to RO


----------



## Maureen Las (May 18, 2010)

:bump:bump
Come on everyone we need to make sure that the little critters win this and we only have until May 31st ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2010)

Do you have any idea how well the small animals are doing so far as compared to the dogs and cats (including the donations you are holding back until the end)?


----------



## Pipp (May 18, 2010)

Great question from Patti. People love to watch results. I'm sure your responses will shoot up if its a more visible contest. 

I wish I knew how to do one of those cool graphics to keep track!!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 19, 2010)

This was sent to me yesterday in an e-mail 


THE PENNY WARS ARE RAGING AT THE COULEE REGION HUMANE SOCIETY

A mid-month score was tallied On May17th 2010 and here are the results:

Dogs have -138 points

Yup, you are reading that right ; that is a negative point value. Our canine friends had plenty of pennies but they also attracted the atention of saboteurs. You can subtract points from the other teams by adding paper money to their jars. 
Will the dogs be able to make a comeback??

Little Buddies have 3459 points

The Little Buddies are doing quite well thanks to the support of generous rabbit lovers.!

Will the "Little Buddies continue to attract the pocket change of loving supporters ?

Cats have 5, 719 points 

The cats are currently in the lead with 5, 719 points. The cat supporters have been filling the jug with quarters , dimes and nickels . There has also been a rumor that the cats supporters are adding plenty of paper money to the other 2 jugs. 

Will the cat fanciers stragey pay off in the end??

Thank you so much for everyone in our community for participating in our Penny Wars. If you would like to cast your vote please drop off your change or paper money at CRHS antime during office hours !The official last day of the battle is May31st and results will be announced during the first week in June.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 19, 2010)

Now this is our secret here . 


Ihave held the $61.00 that is in my Paypal account from RO as I want to throw the others off. I will turn in my RO money at the end of the month 
Right now Little Buddies actually has 9559 pouints including the contribution from All you guys who helped. 
So we are actually winning right now. 

I know that the cat people are on the war path so I still ask that RO members (who have not helped yet either send me $$ through my Paypal account at [email protected]
or mail a check or cash to Coulee Region Humane Society , 911 Critter Court , Onalaska Wi 54650.

If you send cash or coins to the shelter please state that it is for the Penny Wars Contest and is to be turned into coins for the Little Buddies jar. 

The Little Buddies can easily win this with the help of RO 
Thanks so much 

Maureen


----------



## ariusshadow (May 19, 2010)

This is so cute. An awesome idea.  
I'll see what I can weasel out of my boyfriend in the morning, as he's the one with paypal. >.> 

But... I don't suppose it's possible to sabotage the cats with paypal? I wouldn't think so...


----------



## Maureen Las (May 19, 2010)

If someone wants me to sabotage the dogs or cats by adding cash to their jarI can do that also. I just thought that it would get confusing so I just focused on adding coins ( or cash which I would covert to coins )to the little buddies


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 22, 2010)

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> This is so cute. An awesome idea.
> I'll see what I can weasel out of my boyfriend in the morning, as he's the one with paypal. >.>
> 
> But... I don't suppose it's possible to sabotage the cats with paypal? I wouldn't think so...


Yup, you could send some cash to Maureen's Paypal, and she would convert it to paper bills and stick it in the cats' jar 

This contest is a brilliant idea!


----------



## ariusshadow (May 22, 2010)

Next time we get paid, I'll send a little along- with a PM to let her know what to do with it.  Sounds fun.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 23, 2010)

Thank you so very much, Peg, for helping out the little buddies with your donation.


----------



## RexyRex (May 23, 2010)

Check your paypal!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 23, 2010)

:biggrin2:Thank you so very verymuch for your donation :inlove:Rexy Rex. the little buddies love you 
Maureen


----------



## Maureen Las (May 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your donation, Megan 

you are an :innocent


Maureen


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (May 23, 2010)

XD Sorry it wasn't much. Just the scraps from bank transfers.


----------



## TinysMom (May 23, 2010)

I forgot to ask what the prize is for winning the contest...


----------



## Maureen Las (May 24, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I forgot to ask what the prize is for winning the contest...



Nothing other than the satisfaction that your favorite type of critter won the contest. !
I do believe ,at this point , that all the little critters (esp. rabbits )are going to win this:biggrin: because ofTHISFORUMand for no other reason alone. !!!
Go RO !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Youreally rock !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Big time rocking forum :wink
I LOVE RO :inlove:arty0002:

Keep the money coming


----------



## Maureen Las (May 26, 2010)

6 more days:anyone: until the end of this contest on May 31st 

come on guys ... 

Ithink that we are doing really well but lets end this with a bang and keep it coming 

:energizerbunny:


----------



## MILU (May 26, 2010)

I'm cheering for the rabbits. I hope my lil donation didn't go to the cats!! hehe
(cheering) Rabbits! Rabbits! Rabbits!
:energizerbunny:


----------



## Maureen Las (May 29, 2010)

One day left in May 
we will get the results sometime next week 

Wish the little animals luck !!!!:clover:

Maureen 

I'll post the results as soon as I get them


----------



## hln917 (May 30, 2010)

Maureen, sorry it took so long~ didn't know if I still had a paypal acct. Check it now!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 30, 2010)

Thank you so much Peg and Helen !!!!!

You guys are wonderful ,all of you,!!!

I will get that money in today !!!

thanks so much!!

Maureen


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 3, 2010)

I Got the numbers back today . 

Unfortunately cats did win , HOWEVER, the little critters did extremely well and dogs (LOL) did terrible 
The cats had 19,319 points 

The little buddies had 17,325 points 
and the dogs had -5362 points. No one wanted the dogs to win because they seem to win everything. LOL


Even though we did not win we did incredibly well and all the $$ will be used for good purposes for the animals. 

Since I have been in the shelter looking at the jars the past month ; I know that almost no money was placed in the small animal jar. 

I turnedin the money sent to me ( per paypal ) by you guys toward the end of the month 
therefore
Iknow for sure that that incredible high numberr of points for the small animals was almost solely donations from RO. 

I am just amazed at the number of members (some who barely know me ) who helped me and my shelter out in this contest. 
I am overwhelmed by the generous and caring people on this forum 

I LOVE:heartbeat:all of you . 
RO is an amazing place ; I am so lucky to have folks like you in my life 

Thank you from the bottom of my heart for helping me and my shelter in this contest 
and especially we helped the small animals by giving them a great big number!!!!

:hugsquish:
Maureen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 3, 2010)

YAY for the small animals!!! They did extremely well. I hope that your shelter realizes how much people love the little critters and devote an appropriate amount of money for their care. Unfortunately, my shelter regards the rabbits as second class animals. I even have to buy their food if I want them to eat anything decent.


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 3, 2010)

That is awesome. I am glad the small animals did well even if they didn't win. It has been fun watching the progress of the contest.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 3, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> YAY for the small animals!!! They did extremely well. I hope that your shelter realizes how much people love the little critters and devote an appropriate amount of money for their care. Unfortunately, my shelter regards the rabbits as second class animals. I even have to buy their food if I want them to eat anything decent.



I thought that you were at a shelter that was really into rabbits, Patti. :expressionless

It used to be really bad for the little animals at my shelter also but since Cassandra became kennels operations manager their plight has improved ..
In the old days they wouldn't have even included the little critters in the contest. (Seriously)



You are right we did really well (because of RO)

Yeah for the little critters:wiggle


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow - we weren't even $20 behind the cats - that's awesome. 

We did good...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep , we did really good


----------



## MILU (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, no! The cats!! 
I'd like to have the rabbits or the dogs winning.. (I've never had cats yet)
Poor doggies, did so bad..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 4, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I thought that you were at a shelter that was really into rabbits, Patti. :expressionless



Unfortunately, that's not the case. If it weren't for GRR being involved with the shelter the rabbits would be really bad off. They don't know how to handle them properly and then call us to take them when they nip a staff member. Some of the sweetest rabbits ever have been categorized as aggressive by the shelter. We try to educate them, but it's a losing battle.

Congrats again to the little critters. I think it's awesome that they did so well!!


----------

